# what happen if i cut off all the leaves of anubias nana?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

will it die? 

it's becoming somewhat of a nightmare, the leaves are so big it's blocking lighting for all my foreground carpet, not to mention collecting massive amount of dirt/crap and some algae. 

It was a mistake to add anubias nana to my tank, but now it's all rooted onto the driftwood i cant pull it out easily. What will happen if i cut off all the leaves and let the rhizome in the tank


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

It will grow new leaves.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

If you want it to look smaller for a awhile, cutting off the leaves will probably work.

If you actually do want the plant dead, maybe you can cut off all the leaves, then start cutting pieces off the rhizome as well, until you've got it mostly gone.

You can kill any plant if you cut off its leaves, and then cut them off again when they grow back, and then cut them off again, until if finally runs out of energy to grow more leaves. If you do kill it, then the rest of the plant will rot in your tank--which could be a problem.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Trimming the leaves means the rhyzome would probably grow new leaves. Try trimming them all off so you've got a clear view of the rhyzome. From there, get a syringe and needle, inject a tank's worth of excel dosing into rhyzome. Repeat until goo, do a WC and syphon around the area.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Why kill it? If you don't want it in the tank anymore, just trim the roots that are holding it in and take it out. Maybe your LFS will take it in for credit. Or give it to someone else you know with an aquarium. Anubias do fine even in 10 gallon Wal-Mart tanks with practically no care. It might help someone get interested in keeping plants.

Andy


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

If you wiling to ship the anubias i'll take it lol, only reason I don't have foreground plants cause I have anubias as well. They block to off to much light and lower plants suffer.


----------

